# ? best camping site at Black Rocks



## Lorax (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone have an opinion on the best camping site at Black Rocks on Ruby Horsethief ? I've stay at 6 and 9 before, looking for the best one for a party a 7.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

I think 5 is the coolest site and it can hold a large group. Big beach, nice tent spots, great rocks to climb around on, and trees. 4 is nice and would be a good size for 7 people. I'd stay away from 2 this time of year...no trees. I didn't much care for the looks of 3 or 7.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

If I recall correctly we camped at 5 and I thought it was a pretty sweet spot to camp. Good hiking. Lots and lots of room to run away from the crazy trippin drunks. And a Nice beach right on the water with a swimming hole to take a dip to cool off.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

I prefer the Motel Laredo in downtown Fruita, nice a/c, firm beds.


----------

